# i accidentally deleted my navonics sd card



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I was not paying attention and thought I had a plain SD card and was going to do an update to my hd 7 gen 2. being a fool, I deleted the sd card and added the update. When I went to put it in my unit I realized what i did. I tried a recovery, but some of the files were partially overwritten....Any one had luck with Navonics helping without having to buy a new copy? It is only a little over a year old...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't have your problem, but I did have an outdated chip.I contacted Rich from Navioncs, and he took care of me. Went out of his way to help, swapped out my chip for an updated one... at no cost! I called him yesterday to thank him for his time and effort. He told me that he had been banned for 30 days from this site. WOW!!! A good guy in his position, willing to answer questions, help in any way he can, gets banned. What a joke. I feel somewhat embarrassed by this. Maybe I am missing something? I can put you in touch with him if you want.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishingguy said:


> I didn't have your problem, but I did have an outdated chip.I contacted Rich from Navioncs, and he took care of me. Went out of his way to help, swapped out my chip for an updated one... at no cost! I called him yesterday to thank him for his time and effort. He told me that he had been banned for 30 days from this site. WOW!!! A good guy in his position, willing to answer questions, help in any way he can, gets banned. What a joke. I feel somewhat embarrassed by this. Maybe I am missing something? I can put you in touch with him if you want.


Did you ask him why he got banned? Most ot the time the guys who get a "vacation" deserved it for violating TOS after accrueing some bad boy points.

Sometimes good guys take the bait from trollers and end up in trouble.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Snakecharmer, Of course I asked him. Don't start giving advice for something you know nothing about. I don't need you to tell me how this site works.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe it's just me, but that seems a bit uncalled for.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishingguy said:


> Snakecharmer, Of course I asked him. Don't start giving advice for something you know nothing about. I don't need you to tell me how this site works.


Sorry Neighbor.I didn't mean anything.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that seems a bit uncalled for.


Was thinking the same thing!

Sucks about your SD card though, OP!


----------

